# Heavy Bleeding 8dpt



## YellowCrayon (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all,

We have just finished our first ICSI cycle and had the ET on Sunday 16th. We had one early blast transferred - unfortunately, we had another 5 that weren't strong enough to be frozen, so there's no chance of an FET. If we start again, it will have to be from the very beginning. On Monday, I started bleeding fairly heavily. I've been crying and bleeding for the last 3 days now. I had horrible cramps yesterday, but they've gone over now. I've spoken to the clinic, but they just say to carry on with the Crinone and test on Friday. I did test on Monday and of course got a BFN, so I'm wondering if there's any point in testing again on Friday, or if I'm just going to have my heart broken again. 

Not sure if this is tmi, but blood is mostly dark brown, with some red. No clotting like normal, but still far, far too much for me to even think it could be implantation. Has anyone had anything similar and if so, what were the results? I'm 99% positive that it didn't work this time, so I think I'm just trying to steel myself for the inevitable. Any answers would be much appreciated.


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey

I didn't want to read and run.

I am sorry your bleeding what a horrible time of uncertainty. I would do what the clinic says and test again on Friday but prepare yourself for bfn I think. Did you have one or two embies transferred?

They usually say the first cycle of ICSI is like a trial cycle so they can balance out the meds you need and how you react and it's rare it works on the first time.

Look after yourself hun and let us know what happens. 



Nat xxx


----------



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

I am sorry must be awful, I didn't have success on my 1st round of ICSI and agree with NatalieP I didn't expect the first time to work and looked on it as a learning curve for them to sort my meds out etc.

Think positively you had a blast so next time with a bit of fiddling you will probably have more and some which are suitable for freezing and your BFP.  

The game is nowhere near over for you, just the beginning, you managed to get to EC and a blast, so there is no reason why it will not work in the future.


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

I have sadly been in that position 4 times now after ICSI cycles, bleeding from 8 days after transfer.  Unfortunately I cannot give you a success story where I am concerned as it has always been BFN, no frosties ever, so new cycle from scratch 4 times over!

But I do know of people who have bled lots, convinced all was over as bleeding was so heavy but then went on to get a BFP on OTD and all was fine.  So while I don't want to be here giving false hope, clinics tell you to continue with meds and test again on OTD because it can still happen.

Lots of   and   your way x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

And the first time is still as heart wrenching as others so while a lot of clinics do tell you to see the first as a trial, you still put your heart and soul into it and its hard to see it was a trial to get everything right until you have grieved the cycle and moved onto the next x


----------

